# Opinion on new tires



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

Any input would be great on which tires of the 2 that I picked please help!

Maxxis MU02 Zilla








http://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/4/30/397/26104/ITEM/Maxxis-MU02-Zilla-Rear-Tire.aspx

Kenda K538 Executione








http://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/4/30/397/4800/ITEM/Kenda-K538-Executioner-Aggressive-Mud-Snow-Rear-Tire.aspx?sst=RR%7C4800

Thanks!


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you going to use them while plowing?? The Zillas might not be too bad, but the kendas will probably rattle the teeth out of ya at slower speeds on hard pack.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

yes i am going to be plowing with them


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I would go with the Zillas then. Shouldn't be as much bounce at slower speeds. I take it you like to play in some mud in the summer


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

06Sierra;887744 said:


> I would go with the Zillas then. Shouldn't be as much bounce at slower speeds. I take it you like to play in some mud in the summer


ohh yeah!! like to get dirty. but i ride on the streets ALOT and kill my tires


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

just ordered the zillas, thanks for help Sierra


----------



## leroyh (Oct 27, 2009)

i have 28" zillas on 14" rims and they are great i have not had them in snow yet but we are getting some right now


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

leroyh;887892 said:


> i have 28" zillas on 14" rims and they are great i have not had them in snow yet but we are getting some right now


nicee pictures, looks awesome


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

bad choice imo, they will wear everything out quicker,you'll see, but for just mud they are awesome, terra cross tires have my voteas do maxxis bighorns also


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Maybe look at the Tundra Cross. They're designed for snow and ice










I used the TerraCross and they held up very well and gave great traction also good on lawns on the summer. From the look of the Tundra Cross I'd say they'd do even better but I've never tried them personally.. Mud Lites wore out in no time.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

WayneSnow;887771 said:


> just ordered the zillas, thanks for help Sierra


you sure jump the gun on things, post 1 day and buy the Next 

I would have said find out witch tires will last longer running on pavement and get them.

if the Kenda's are a off shoot of the Titan 589 I'd would of sad them. I have 589 for my summer tires and have plowed with them and they did better than the stock tires no doubt. then I put tire chains on my stock tires and that was way way better than even the 589's.
the only draw back to chains is if you spin alot you can leave marks depends on the surface your plowing.

The Zillas will be fine for plowing the only thing is they might where down fast is all if you due alot of road travel around.

Zillas are better in the Mud by far.

good luck

sublime out.


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

Man, I couldn't imagine dropping that kind of coin on a set of tires I was just going to burn off plowing snow! I got a new set of Maxxis (can't remember the model) on aluminum wheels for $400 of a RZR. They work great all around, but I tend to avoid mud generally. Both of those tires seem like they wouldn't work that great for plowing snow. A good tire for traction on hard slippery surfaces is completely different from a good mud tire. A mud tire you want lots of void area which will sink into the mud and grab. With those very little of your tire will make contact with anything when you are plowing snow on a hard surface. I think my top choice (money aside) for plowing snow would be a Maxxis Bighorn or something similar.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

These arent too expensive, and I will probably end up replacing in the spring. Had to decide which tires i was going to order within an hour so i could get them next week


----------



## leroyh (Oct 27, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;888078 said:


> bad choice imo, they will wear everything out quicker,you'll see, but for just mud they are awesome, terra cross tires have my voteas do maxxis bighorns also


zillas only good for mud HAHA they are a all round great tire outlaws are a full time mud tire

in no way are they a bad tire i have 28" and next i will have 30" zillas

i have 500 miles on mine and alot of that was on road and they are still just about new


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I think between the two you were better off with the zilla's. Because My buddy has the executioners on his quad and when we rode in snow and mud. If he tires started to slip he was stuck. They dug themselves a hole quick.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

leroyh;889464 said:


> zillas only good for mud HAHA they are a all round great tire outlaws are a full time mud tire
> 
> in no way are they a bad tire i have 28" and next i will have 30" zillas
> 
> i have 500 miles on mine and alot of that was on road and they are still just about new


your clueless dude , i have 500 miles in reverse on my quad, trust me when i say they will wear things out, when you actually get some miles let me know


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I would get the Zillas becouse the Kenda K538 Executione are going to ride very rough when you are going slow.


----------



## leroyh (Oct 27, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;891146 said:


> your clueless dude , i have 500 miles in reverse on my quad, trust me when i say they will wear things out, when you actually get some miles let me know


:laughing::laughing:mabe i should add that i do put on more than 2000 miles every 6 months mabe more this winter

yes things could wear out we like to ride in the mud in that kind of riding even stock tires wear stuff out ( i do more than push snow )

EVERYONE i ride with has 28" + tires so i think i know about mud tires

back on topic now

let us see some pics of them zillas when you get them


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

The zilla's are awesome because of their weight. Its all rotational mass but lighter tires are a little easier to spin, meaning you can go up an inch or two depending on your clearance. They are awesome tires though. Leroyh- do you have a clutch kit/ gear reduction?


----------



## leroyh (Oct 27, 2009)

SmokeyBacon;891414 said:


> The zilla's are awesome because of their weight. Its all rotational mass but lighter tires are a little easier to spin, meaning you can go up an inch or two depending on your clearance. They are awesome tires though. Leroyh- do you have a clutch kit/ gear reduction?


no clutch kit my bike is stock but i am going to do some clutching sometime for a little more bottom end power
but still because they are so light i can still turn them like stock


----------

